# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  VB.NET : Play ShockWave Flash movie in VB.NET

## Pirate

VB.NET 2003 Proj .

----------


## LeeBee

Drag it onto your form.
Name if AxFlash
in your program...
    AxFlash.Movie="your file name.swf")
    AxFlash.Play()

If you just can't find the control, there are several sections in your tool bar, look in all of them.  Plus, in the WindowsForms section of the tool bar, if the control is at the end, you will have to scroll down to see it.

----------


## giova

Does it work just for VB.net WINDOWS applications ??
I have tried in a VB.net WEB application and doesn't work. Any help will be appreciated
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Engauday

but how can i send information from VB.net program to falsh ???? 

pls help me

----------


## gabriyel

how can i loop the movie? i tried using the property: .loop = true

but the movie did not loop... strange

----------


## RobDog888

> but how can i send information from VB.net program to falsh ???? 
> 
> pls help me


You will need to use the actionscript of Flash. You will probably get more detailed flash help from our other site http://flashkit.com

----------


## Teddy

Does anyone know how to import object flash into form VB.Net? :Smilie:

----------


## volt4ge

After you have added the swflash object into your toolbar, just drag it onto your stage. Set the "Movie" Property to your swf location (local or remote doesnt matter)

To interact with flash via your VB application use the following two commands

ShockwaveFlash1.SetVariable("variable here", Textbox1.Text)
ShockwaveFlash1.GetVariable("variabletoget")

the setvariable example I have shown will take the text value of Textbox1 and set it to whatever variable you want defined in the code. you can combine multiple textboxes for development if needed(always helps me)

variables can be retrieved and set in many ways
_root.
_level0.
or just as
variable1 (gets from _root.)


so if you have a movieclip(menu) within a movieclip(maincontent) and the variable on the menu mc is button1val

_root.maincontent.menu.button1val
maincontent.menu.button1val

etc

hope this helps!

----------


## dagelmyster

Using your original VB code, how could I automatically play another .swf after the first one is done?

----------


## gkrambati143

right click on toolbox item then select choose items then select com components then search for shockwave flash object after selection drag it on ur form   next plcae ur flash file in project folder bin\debug next 

then select timer enable it then double click on timer and paste this code
AxShockwaveFlash1.Movie = Application.StartupPath & "\PLAY\ur flash file name here .swf"

        AxShockwaveFlash1.Play() 


enjoy dudes

----------

